# SheltieTrain



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

Taken today....

Kai.

















Aiden.

























Alaska.

















Some funnies.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aiden's now got a fuller coat than Kai, and seems bigger!! How times gone by


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

kaisa624 said:


> Aiden's now got a fuller coat than Kai, and seems bigger!! How times gone by


Bigger? :eek6:
Aidens 13 inches at 6 months (slightly on the small size) Kai's 15 inches.:laugh:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh, maybe it's the way the photos have been taken  All gorgeous though


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

I love your dogs :001_wub:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Lovely pics.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. Aiden's grown into a fine Shetland sheepdog!


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow. you must have loads of hairs around your house. Do you groom her everyday?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

saxa21 said:


> Wow. you must have loads of hairs around your house. Do you groom her everyday?


I groom them all every day or every other day and hoover up 3 times a day to prevent to many hairs.:laugh:


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a soft spot for all your dogs too! :drool:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Lovely pics I love shelties Aidens all grown up since I last saw him:thumbsup:


----------

